# snow foam



## midas touch (Apr 30, 2010)

hi all, im new :wave:to this site and would like to know your view's on SNOW FOAM whats best and the ones to stay away from cheer's scott.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I find them all pretty similar. Used SSF, i4d's Foam, CG Foam and VP foam. All good. My favourite of the moment is 14d's for no more reason other than I save a few pennies.


----------



## midas touch (Apr 30, 2010)

can you tell me where you get that ive got access to maccess...........:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

midas touch said:


> can you tell me where you get that ive got access to maccess...........:thumb:


the i4d one he's referring to is from here:
www.i4detailing.co.uk
AFAIK maccess don't sell these sort of products..


----------



## midas touch (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks mate..


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Aye, thanks Kev, i4detailing's what I meant. Super Snow foam from ultimate shine, Chemical guys own one, and valet pro.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Most snow foams tend to do the same thing on varying levels. Currently I'm using actimousse provided by autosmart as its pretty decent stuff and does me a great job, its a case of finding one that works for you and sticking to it.


----------



## tomc2 (May 5, 2010)

this is mistral snow foam, not the best in world but its not very expencive at 12 quid delivered for 5 litres


----------



## Baz xp800 (Feb 14, 2010)

Autosmart actimousse +1 :thumb:


----------



## midas touch (Apr 30, 2010)

now that looks the business! wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

baz xp800 said:


> autosmart actimousse +1 :thumb:


+2 
looks cool and does what it says on the tin imo


----------



## Baz xp800 (Feb 14, 2010)

midas touch, where are you from ? I could sort you out with a sample of actimousse to try, I've also got some VP snow foam you could try also. 

I'm in East Kilbride but travel to Ayrshire at the weekend to work.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I could give you some to try too. Got coloured ones


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

Autosmart Whiteout for me


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

tomc2 said:


> this is mistral snow foam, not the best in world but its not very expencive at 12 quid delivered for 5 litres
> 
> YouTube- snow foam vtsfoam.mpg


supplier?


----------



## midas touch (Apr 30, 2010)

hi again all im in the west end glasgow broomhill but i can come to you for sample that would be great .......


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

warrenlord51 said:


> supplier?


just google mistral snowfoam

http://www.mistral.ie/


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

midas touch said:


> hi again all im in the west end glasgow broomhill but i can come to you for sample that would be great .......


Hi mate, i'm a stones throw away from you in Broomhill, seen your van parked up close to the speed bumps 

I've been using Autobrite Supa Snowfoam but sometimes I feel its too good for some of the jobs I'm doing.


----------



## midas touch (Apr 30, 2010)

ye no probs im gonna try some autosmart see how i get on... are you mobile too?


----------



## AlanQS (May 6, 2009)

I use snow foam bought from cleanyourcar.com

With the right foam gun it plasters the car!


----------



## abx (May 6, 2010)

Hi there, at the risk of sounding like a noob what is the actual benefit of using this rather than some decent car shampoo, a grit-free bucket and a good quality sponge?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

abx said:


> Hi there, at the risk of sounding like a noob what is the actual benefit of using this rather than some decent car shampoo, a grit-free bucket and a good quality sponge?


do a search mate for loads of posts on the inis and outs of it, but its my understanding that this does not replace using a good quality car shampoo. this is used as a pre rinse to soak some of the worse dirt, think of it more as a suppliment to your existing wash procedure rather than a replacement for it :thumb:


----------



## AlanQS (May 6, 2009)

abx said:


> Hi there, at the risk of sounding like a noob what is the actual benefit of using this rather than some decent car shampoo, a grit-free bucket and a good quality sponge?


You used the word "sponge". This is, generally a dirty word on these forums. A traditional sponge will sweep over dirt and grit, trapping it between the paintwork and the face of the sponge and mark the paintwork - one of the primary sources of swirling. You should be using a wash mitt which tends to trap dirt particles within it and much reduces this type of swirling. Then, using the two bucket method, you rinse the mitt in the 2nd bucket and get fresh water from the first for your next cleaning wipe.

Shampoo is fine but, using foaming shampoo bonds a lot of surface dirt and as it melts away, carries the dirt with it, thereby reducing the amount of dirt which gets swept over the paintwork as you clean it.

If you read the detailing guides for washing in the forum, you will find a more coherent explanation of dos and don'ts in washing your car.


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

midas touch said:


> ye no probs im gonna try some autosmart see how i get on... are you mobile too?


Yes mate, I'm mobile aswell.

I'll probably try a couple of different ones to see which works best. With the Autobrite stuff I normally have one bucket of water and wipe off the first application then reapply the foam.


----------

